# Footprint Insole Reviews - or any other recommended insoles for shock



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just try it. I'm about to order the gamechangers for this year.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

try reminds. follow them on fb or insta and they have specials from time to time. Last I saw was 30% off.


----------

